
Show HN: I created Buyerbot, a Slack app for managing Amazon purchasing - ammbo
https://buyerbot.co?ref=2&utm_source=HN
======
ammbo
Hey HN, happy to take feedback and answer questions here. Buyerbot is a Slack
app to search Amazon and then request approval for purchases. Approved
purchases then go into a shared shopping cart for the whole team. Managers can
report on who requested what and who approved what.

I have a couple of features in the hopper but would love to get your feedback
first to see if my planned improvements are on the right track.

~~~
mtmail
Great FAQ, well explained, clear action buttons. And you don't have 'amazon'
in the bot name which makes it more generic for the future.

It took me a bit to realize the voice in the video imitates Milton from the
movie, I found it a bit hard to understand.

Our office uses
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/pantry/info](https://www.amazon.com/gp/pantry/info)
to restock the kitchen cleaning utensils regularly for example, not sure if
Amazon has special API calls for that or if regular orders/reminders are on
your roadmap.

~~~
ammbo
It looks like that may be possible to do, but Prime Pantry appears to be a
slightly modified search on Amazon. I will add that to potential features to
support in the future.

Does your team use a single Amazon login to add items to your group pantry
cart?

